# Question about Possibly setting up pee pads for my dog.



## TornadoTacoDog (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a 3 year old Chihuahua that is not breed standard size. He is great about going outside to do his business but I am thinking of when I may not be able to go out of doors to potty him. I was thinking of setting up and training him to use a potty pad but am a little apprehensive about this as he lifts his leg to pee. Does anyone have any experience with adult dogs and potty pads with dogs that lift their leg to pee??? 

I was thinking of setting it up in the bathtub but right now he's not allowed in the bathrrom at all unless I am in there and give him permission to go in. So any ideas????


----------

